# PowerBook g4... Installation Leopard kernel panic



## laetichat69100 (26 Septembre 2011)

J'ai un PowerBook g4 avec Tiger 10.4.11 actuellement... J'ai acheté un Leopard mais le kernel panic se manifeste des que je lance l'installation... Je suis allée au génius bar de Lyon pour voir si ils trouvaient le problèmes et c'est a y perdre son latin... Quelqu'un aurait il eu un problème similaire solutionné? 
En DDR je n'ai plus qu'un slot opérationnel j'y ai installé une corsair de 1 go
Des idées de manip? On a essayé via firewire, USB, réseaux et DVD rien n'y fait...
Merci


----------



## christophe2312 (27 Septembre 2011)

bonsoir,
un leo universel et non a une machine précise je présume ?
Kernel sous tiger?


----------



## laetichat69100 (29 Septembre 2011)

merci de ta réponse, 

oui, j'ai acheté la version Retail sous le conseil de l'apple store . Le kernel est en effet sous tiger ... 

autant je suis habituée des PC et du dialogue BIOS qui nous cite les problèmes autant là, sous mac le mutisme me déstabilise...

pour les techniciens de l'apple store, cela aurait du fonctionner, ils ne comprennent pas d'où ça peut venir...  l

a seule modification matérielle que j'ai fait c'est changer la DDR (corsair 1go neuve) vu que j'ai un des 2 slot HS et qu'il n'y avait du coup que 256MO...


----------



## christophe2312boulot (29 Septembre 2011)

peut être la ram, et avec celle d origine dans la machine  il y a un kernel sous tiger?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2011)

le rapport de crash est il éloquent ?


----------



## laetichat69100 (29 Septembre 2011)

Avec l'ancienne DDR 256 mo ça fait un kernel également  Pour le rapport de crash j'avoue ne pas avoir eu l'occasion d'en lire un où puis je le trouver?


----------



## laetichat69100 (11 Octobre 2011)

J'ai trouvé le panic.log Il est mentionné "uncorrectable machine check"


----------



## Invité (12 Octobre 2011)

C'est quoi exactement comme machine ?

Si c'est moins 867MHz c'est normal, mais il y a Leopardassist


----------



## laetichat69100 (30 Octobre 2011)

la machine c'est un powerbook g4 15"
voici un copié/collé des caractéristiques


Version du système :	Mac OS X 10.4.11 (8S165)
  Version Kernel :	Darwin 8.11.0

  Nom de lordinateur :	PowerBook G4 15"
  Modèle dordinateur :	PowerBook5,4
  Type de processeur :	PowerPC G4  (1.1)
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Vitesse du processeur :	1.33 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	512 Ko
  Mémoire :	1 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	167 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	4.8.6f0


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Octobre 2011)

T'a jamais touché à l'Open Firmwire ?

T'est sur que ton DVD est retail ?

Car il arrive pas à trouver t'a machine dans la liste des machine compatible.

Sinon reset PRAM et PMU !


----------



## laetichat69100 (31 Octobre 2011)

je viens d'essayer les reset... tout a bien été remis par défaut, mais ça ne marche toujours pas...
Le disque d'instal est bien un retail de l'os 10.5.6

je ne comprends pas... en effet manifestement il ne reconnait pas la machine... la seule chose qui n'est pas d'origine c'est la ddr... 

chez l'apple store le type a essayé avec tout ses moyens d'installation...

a priori on m'aurait dit qu'il n'y a pas de bios chez apple donc l'idée d'un virus dans le bios semble folle...

je continue à essayer de comprendre

en tout cas merci infiniment pour ces suggestions!!!


----------



## nimily (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

je voudrais vendre un ibook G4, 12 " de 2005.
mémoire 256 Mo
Processeur &.07 GHz power PC G4.

selon vous, combien puis-je espèrer en retirer ?


----------



## Invité (3 Novembre 2011)

Bah, avec un processeur @&.07 GHz, si tu me donne 10, je le prends.


----------



## Onmac (3 Novembre 2011)

Si on remplace de le "&" par un 1, ça donne 1,07Mhz ? C'est une mise à jour de la gamme des iBooks ? 
Je connais 1,2 GHz à 256mo de RAM intégré dans la CM


----------



## -oldmac- (4 Novembre 2011)

max 20


----------

